# Flourish Excel and inverts...



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

so i have a few cherry shrimps and assasins snails in my tank and i was contemplating dosing flourish excel to my tank to give plant growth a big spurt. Is it toxic to the inverts i have in there? or am i ok to go ahead and dose it anyway? I know i cant use liquid fertilizers because of the copper content.


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

Hi im pretty sure your ok at the normal amounts recommended on the bottle with all Fish/Shrimp. also EI and other well known branded ferts are fine with fish/shrimp too i thought?

cheers


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

thanks for the input. ill check out El when i can. Just want to give my tank the equivalent of plant roids!


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

lol no problem mate.. im 100% sure that both are fine as long as you have the right amounts


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2013)

Excel is fine but may slow reproduction. Most aquarium ferts are also invert friendly, dry salts, APF liquid ferts and tropica ferts certainly.


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Excel is fine but may slow reproduction. Most aquarium ferts are also invert friendly, dry salts, APF liquid ferts and tropica ferts certainly.


Thought so.. nice to see all my reading aint going to waste


----------

